
VLC 3.2.0 beta 1 for Android released - app4soft
https://www.xda-developers.com/vlc-3dot2-beta-redesign-player-ui-android/
======
app4soft
Here are official APK builds.[0]

[0] [http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/vlc-
android/3.2.0-...](http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/vlc-
android/3.2.0-beta-01/)

